# All Purpose Flour VS Self Rising



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have switched to all purpose flour to store and use.I made biscuits with it 'White Lily'and they have a different taste.Not a bad taste but just a little after taste not in self rising.
i don't plan on ever buying chinese corpse hair bread again so do any of you know why the taste is different.I use Clabber Girl baking powder and small amount of salt,last batch i put in a little baking soda to see if that helped,not!
Anyone here use all purpose for biscuits?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

All the time-I don't buy self rising stuff.. I prefer to add my own leavening agents. I use only Aluminum free baking powder. 
All purpose 
Bread flour
pastry flour
all three are what I keep in stock and I have wheat berries that I grind when I want whole wheat.. even tho I do sometimes keep a bit of whole wheat on hand.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the 'Chinese corpse hair bread' is an acquired taste and difficult to duplicate. lol


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the 'Chinese corpse hair bread' is an acquired taste and hard to duplicate. lol

And, read the ingredients list on the flour as well, many brands contain the same additives as the bread.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

boomer said:


> I think the 'Chinese corpse hair bread' is an acquired taste and hard to duplicate. lol
> 
> And, read the ingredients list on the flour as well, many brands contain the same additives as the bread.


 SAY IT AIN'T SO !
How do you know which ingrediant is the human hair.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> All the time-I don't buy self rising stuff.. I prefer to add my own leavening agents. I use only Aluminum free baking powder.
> All purpose
> Bread flour
> pastry flour
> all three are what I keep in stock and I have wheat berries that I grind when I want whole wheat.. even tho I do sometimes keep a bit of whole wheat on hand.


 Which one does'nt have the aluminum? Which all purpose flour do you use?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I use Rumford Baking Powder it is aluminum free. I think clabbergirl is too but not 100% sure.. 
I try to buy only King Arther Flours. but have been buying sam's club off and on and it states that it is Kosher and usually that is really good due to the very strict Kosher laws.
Plus due to cost prohibitive sizes and having to be shipped I pretty much had to buy sams.. it is pretty good.
I did see that our local wally world has started to sell 25lb bags of hard white wheat berries and soft white wheat berries for about $14.. Am thinking of running by there and picking some up.. the last time I got whole wheat berries(hard spring red) it was almost $2 a pound!


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Emerald, where do you find the wheatberries in Walmart? What section I mean. I've never seen them there.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

snappy1 said:


> Emerald, where do you find the wheatberries in Walmart? What section I mean. I've never seen them there.


 I've never seen wheat berries anywhere.Of course I never looked for them,but would like to know too if Wally has them.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I get them right next to the big bags of flour in the baking isle. They're 25 lb kraft-colored bags (Wheat Montana brand), on the bottom shelf. We didn't used to have them, but we do now. Hopefully if you don't have them now, you will in the future... (you might be able to ask a manager to order them, citing the fact that other WalMarts carry bags). 

It's not as good a price as others on this forum get from various places, but they're economical for me ($12.50-13.50/lb), and a brand I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Just stopped by the walmart in our other nearest town and they had the hard white and hard red berries right next to the flour on the bottom shelf.. may have to pick some up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I get them right next to the big bags of flour in the baking isle. They're 25 lb kraft-colored bags (Wheat Montana brand), on the bottom shelf. We didn't used to have them, but we do now. Hopefully if you don't have them now, you will in the future... (you might be able to ask a manager to order them, citing the fact that other WalMarts carry bags).
> 
> It's not as good a price as others on this forum get from various places, but they're economical for me ($12.50-13.50/lb), and a brand I'm comfortable with.


 Thanks ,I'll look again next time I shop there.:flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Just stopped by the walmart in our other nearest town and they had the hard white and hard red berries right next to the flour on the bottom shelf.. may have to pick some up.


 Can I ground them with a coffee grinder because thats all we have for now?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Well CLABBER GIRL has aluminum sulfate in it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Human hair in most breads,rolls and pizza doughs aka,L-CYSTEINE!

Now to check flour for this.Most jews and musims won't eat anything that comes from a human body,gee someting me and the muslims can agree on.:beercheer:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Can I ground them with a coffee grinder because thats all we have for now?


I have used my coffee grinder when in a hurry- usually about 1/2 cup at a time. But only if I am just putting a bit of whole wheat into things... Hubby told me that I can buy a bag next friday when I go to the store.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Well CLABBER GIRL has aluminum sulfate in it!


I'm going to add that to my list of what not to get. I tend to read every label when buying things.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I get them right next to the big bags of flour in the baking isle. They're 25 lb kraft-colored bags (Wheat Montana brand), on the bottom shelf. We didn't used to have them, but we do now. Hopefully if you don't have them now, you will in the future... (you might be able to ask a manager to order them, citing the fact that other WalMarts carry bags).
> 
> It's not as good a price as others on this forum get from various places, but they're economical for me ($12.50-13.50/lb), and a brand I'm comfortable with.


Thanks for the info!!! I'll be looking to see if my WM has them...

Jimmy


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> We have switched to all purpose flour to store and use.I made biscuits with it 'White Lily'and they have a different taste.Not a bad taste but just a little after taste not in self rising.
> i don't plan on ever buying chinese corpse hair bread again so do any of you know why the taste is different.I use Clabber Girl baking powder and small amount of salt,last batch i put in a little baking soda to see if that helped,not!
> Anyone here use all purpose for biscuits?


Biscuits with all purpose flour

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
2 tablespoons shortening/lard
1 cup milk

blend dry ingredients and then mix in lard. Add milk and mix until just moistened. Add enough more flour to make a nice biscuit dough. Pat out, cut, and bake at 400 degrees until golden, about 20 minutes.

And what in the heck is Chinese corpse hair braid?


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I also read every label. It is a shame, anymore you have no idea what is in what. Bad thing is, labels dont tell you if it is GM or not. There is a local mill about 2 hrs away from us that grows their own organic wheat berries and also carries other organic berries. I know our Walmart doesnt carry this. You can look it up on their website with your zip code.
I grind my berries with a vita-mix. Maybe a blender would do the same? I am not sure though.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> SAY IT AIN'T SO !
> How do you know which ingrediant is the human hair.


L-cysteine, not all is derived from human hair, but it's a cheap and abundant source. About 80% now comes from duck feathers.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Why I look for Kosher on my flours is due to the fact that anything from a human being is considered none kosher except for breastmilk as fed to babies from the breast.... (many Jewish friends when I was younger and I also have Jewish relatives got to learn many interesting stuff.) 
Unless the Rabbi in charge of watching and making sure that the standards are being kept is slacking, there should be no "human derived" ingredients.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Why I look for Kosher on my flours is due to the fact that anything from a human being is considered none kosher except for breastmilk as fed to babies from the breast.... (many Jewish friends when I was younger and I also have Jewish relatives got to learn many interesting stuff.)
> Unless the Rabbi in charge of watching and making sure that the standards are being kept is slacking, there should be no "human derived" ingredients.


 Kosher is good but a pack of hot dogs cost $6 for Hebrew brand.
I'll check on WalMart and see if they have the flour.

:flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A blender can be used to grind wheat in small amounts. I'm not sure about a coffee grinder. Wheat berries/kernals are pretty hard. We've stone-ground corn and wheat, and the wheat is hard work, whereas the corn is pretty easy. I'm not sure where coffee beans fit in there, as far as how hard a bean they are. Most 'eating' beans aren't very hard to grind, so coffee grinders might not be up to the load of how hard-shelled wheat berries are, if coffee beans are similar to 'eating' beans.

Most flour nowdays has so many things added to it. I'm still trying to figure out why the white flour I was buying has "Malted barley flour" in it. It's about the 3rd ingredient on the list. Same thing with the L-cystine and other things, WHY? I started making home-made bread in an effort to help my husband with his allergies because they add so many things to store-bought bread. Now I find out some of that stuff is in the flour itself! So we're back to grinding our own wheat.

I'm floored at how much some of you have to pay for wheat berries. Though I guess I'd rather pay more for healthy food than to have to pay out later for medical bills and medicine. :dunno:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Ten years ago I came home to find two room mates pushing my biskits on the floor like hockey pucks. THAT did it...NO MO biskits.
Then I found Bisquick! I store it. Love it. You can add beer and cheese and Red Lobsters will sue you..lol. Makes waffles pancakes..etc and all I have to use is my powdered milk, or just water.
I will buy grain and grind it I know I will, but gawd I love my Bisquick..lol


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

Make sure while you are storing your white flour that you store Vitamin E tablets as well. 
http://www.organicconsumers.org/foodsafety/alloxan061605.cfm


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

becky3086 said:


> Make sure while you are storing your white flour that you store Vitamin E tablets as well.
> White Flour Contains Diabetes-Causing Contaminant Alloxan


 Thanks Becky,good to know info.
:wave:


----------

